# RENEWAL



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im not sure when im due for my renewal, how do i know, i havent recieved the latest edition of absolutte( which im in) so [resume im up now.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Kammy, it's not a yearly renewal, you sign up for 4 issues of absolutte per years membership and you can renew anytime and they add on another 4 issues to your subscription for every year you want. I initially signed up from issues 10 - 14 and then renewed last July (before issue 14 had come out) which takes me up to issue 18. HTH


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Do you still get a renewal pack and would it take about the same 6 week window to process as the intial joining pack?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChadW said:


> Do you still get a renewal pack and would it take about the same 6 week window to process as the intial joining pack?


It only takes that long if you haven't had one of the new personalised membership cards. A renewal pack is sent out still though.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Top stuff, will be renewing after the next mag is out or a couple of months whatever comes first. 8)

Cheers


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant renew as the page doesnt load :?

ive tried emailiing but no reply either


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i cant renew as the page doesnt load :?
> 
> ive tried emailiing but no reply either


Which page isn't loading?

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the page to pay for my 1 year renewal, it just came up with an error, i sent an email but havent had a response :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kammy, Try this link.
Hoggy.
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPa ... ba55e9d8f2


----------

